# Bi Guy in a sexless marriage!!!



## 100PercentLosingMyself (Oct 25, 2011)

What to do, I've only been married a year and together for 2 years. But I told her that I need/want and require sex on a regular basis. Im lucky if I get it once a month and she has never given me a BJ... I love them... and asked her if she could but she WILL NOT..

My Bi desires are coming back out, Im considering going out and having a bi encounter. I want to have some fun encounter. Yes she knows Im BI...:scratchhead:

I dont know what to do?


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

As someone who has cheated... Don't cheat, regardless of bi or straight. Work things out with your wife or end it. Then find another partner if you need to.

Heck, if things get to that point, you could even ask for an open marriage. It'll be a band aid on a gunshot wound, but it may serve as a wakeup call for her, and it means morally, you're not cheating on her.

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 100PercentLosingMyself (Oct 25, 2011)

I do agree with you, as it stands now I have not, but we fight more and have less sex. My sexual urges are deepening. I foresee a break/split but I really need my sex and my fantasies fulfilled. I have asked her if she would let me have an affair and of course she said no. Also she has never given me a B.J. and I asked her many many times if she would and of course she won't. As for my Bi tendencies, shes grossed out about it and feels its wrong, she has also stopped talking to her girlfriend who is in a gay relationship with another lady. So you can see that this will not go anywhere. :scratchhead:


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

People only come in one sex and marriage (in my country) is limited to only one partner. If you're "bi", how can you be married without deceiving yourself or your partner? Why not just remain single and be "bi"?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

unbelievable said:


> People only come in one sex and marriage (in my country) is limited to only one partner. If you're "bi", how can you be married without deceiving yourself or your partner? Why not just remain single and be "bi"?


Being Bi doesn`t require you to have partners of both sexes. It just means you`re attracted to either sex.

Bi people marry and have fulfilling monogamous relationships all the time.

It seem the OP`s lack of sex simply has him looking elsewhere and the fantasy of the moment is same-sex.

Not really any different than a hetero, the OP simply has twice as many options.


----------



## LovetheDaisy (Oct 12, 2011)

100PercentLosingMyself said:


> I do agree with you, as it stands now I have not, but we fight more and have less sex. My sexual urges are deepening. I foresee a break/split but I really need my sex and my fantasies fulfilled. I have asked her if she would let me have an affair and of course she said no. Also she has never given me a B.J. and I asked her many many times if she would and of course she won't. As for my Bi tendencies, shes grossed out about it and feels its wrong, she has also stopped talking to her girlfriend who is in a gay relationship with another lady. So you can see that this will not go anywhere. :scratchhead:


If you knew she didn't enjoy giving head, then why did you think it would be any different after getting married? Her beliefs, I am sure, were known before entering in this marriage. I don't get how you thought that miraculously things would shift a different way.....


----------



## 100PercentLosingMyself (Oct 25, 2011)

I also didnt think she would stop having sex, I am one who has a medium to high sex drive and I told her all about me while we dated.
So dont blame every thing on me, I made it clear to her that sex was a very important part of my life. She is to blame as much as me.


----------



## HerToo (Oct 3, 2011)

Are you meeting all of her needs?


----------



## LovetheDaisy (Oct 12, 2011)

What is the point in blaming? Have you talked to her about your thought process and why she is choosing to refrain from sex? Why not have a conversation instead of thinking about cheating? I am not sure what your Bi tendencies really have anything to do with the state of your marriage and lack of communication.


----------



## SignOfLife (Aug 13, 2014)

100PercentLosingMyself said:


> What to do, I've only been married a year and together for 2 years. But I told her that I need/want and require sex on a regular basis. Im lucky if I get it once a month and she has never given me a BJ... I love them... and asked her if she could but she WILL NOT..
> 
> My Bi desires are coming back out, Im considering going out and having a bi encounter. I want to have some fun encounter. Yes she knows Im BI...:scratchhead:
> 
> I dont know what to do?


HIV/AIDS...need I say more. .....


----------



## Cleigh (Dec 5, 2013)

unbelievable said:


> People only come in one sex and marriage (in my country) is limited to only one partner. If you're "bi", how can you be married without deceiving yourself or your partner? Why not just remain single and be "bi"?


Why doesn't everyone just stay single and keep the playing field open? Gay, straight or bi. Has nothing to so with this posters problems. He isn't deceiving himself or his wife, that's like saying all straight people should stay single because there are plenty of options...


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

SignOfLife said:


> HIV/AIDS...need I say more. .....


You dug up a 3 year old thread just to make a hateful statement? :scratchhead:


----------

